

SimplyNoise.com - White noise generator - z8000
http://simplynoise.com/
I use this to drown out other people.
======
simc
Hurrah for white (or brown) noise. If you are in an environment that is full
of chat and conversation its great for blocking all that out. You can still
hear that people are talking , but you can't understand what they are saying
so you can more easily block it out. Wonderful if you are a bit of an
introvert and want a little bit of mental isolation in cubeland, or even
worse, an open plan office.

The problem with the SimplyNoise site is that the track only lasts 30 seconds
or so and then repeats, so every 30 seconds you hear an annoying click.
Instead, download Audacity which can generate a brown noise track as long as
you want. I have a 30 minute brown noise track as an MP3 which I have on
repeat.

~~~
z8000
Oh, that stinks! In Firefox on Mac OS X I don't hear a click. I'm not sure I
would've posted this site if I heard clicks!

~~~
simc
Actually, I looked at the site again today and they said that they have fixed
that. I guess if you don't hear it then it has been fixed.

------
jacquesm
Don't even dream about using this to make your one-time pads without rigorous
analysis of the data, making really random bits is a lot harder than it seems.

------
joshu
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colors_of_noise>

